# After Market Stereo install woe's.....



## pyro336 (Oct 17, 2009)

i have an '04 sentra and when i installed a new radio i got a check engine light. Took to the ZONE and the couldn't tell me what the code was. Is there something i missed with the install, the stereo works fine. there was one blck plug that came off the stock radio that did not connect to the new one do i need to jump or ground some wires????? Please help!!!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

He couldnt tell you what the code was?...or he couldnt tell you what the code meant?


----------



## pyro336 (Oct 17, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> He couldnt tell you what the code was?...or he couldnt tell you what the code meant?


I'm guessing what it meant, he showed me the scanner and it showed the code# but had no explination.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

pyro336 said:


> I'm guessing what it meant, he showed me the scanner and it showed the code# but had no explination.


First post the code # . maybe someone might recognize it or it could be a Nissan specific code. Secondly I don't think a radio installation would throw a code unless you messed up the wiring with something else. Also check your FSM and see if you can figure out what the black plug is. Is just one plug or a black wiring harness. Was it connected to something when you took the factory radio out? Sometimes there are plugs that are not connected because you don't have a certain option in your car, for example if you had the premium stereo package with a 6 CD changer then that plug would be used. 

Try disconnecting the wiring harness from the radio and see if the CEL goes away


----------

